# flying sub discontinued?



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Hey there,
Has the FS been discontinued? What's the real story? anyone?

K


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

When you start making crap up,there is no story.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why not email Moebius and ask them? The large and small Flying Sub kits are not currently on their web site. On the other hand, most companies rotate molds around, give a kit a break when a production run is sold out, etc. Several other Moebius kits are currently not in production but I wouldn't sweat it too much...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

falcondesigns said:


> When you start making crap up,there is no story.


Looks to me like all he did was ask a simple question as opposed to 'making it up'.
Only Moebius can give an honest answer to the question but it would be nice if these companies would have a section on their web sites for discontinued kits.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Well I'm sure there are still a lot in circulation amongst retailers but these things have a habit of sneaking up on you...remember in the '70's when you were tripping over Aurora kits....


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

okay, I'll ask Frank. 
as for you Falcon, what's your problem? I was simply asking if anyone knew. Lighten up.

K


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Nektu said:


> okay, I'll ask Frank.
> as for you Falcon, what's your problem? I was simply asking if anyone knew. Lighten up.
> 
> K


You sounded like a Hobby Talk gossip columnist.............LOL.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually its a legit question. It got me thinking...I went to the Moebius web site and its not there. I don't think Frank had any for sale in Orlando either. Mega and Cult doesn't have it in stock and there is only one on eBay. A couple have sold recently on eBay for over $100 so it doesn't seem to be the most common kit right now.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

okay,
I'll ask another question, is Falcon always such a loser? 
how does that sound?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Most possibly they temporarily stopped producing it.It's not unusual with big kits.If it was a good seller,they should probably re release it again in the not so distant future.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not sure why it is such a big deal if it is discontinued. That is quite common in the industry and not something they usually say anything about. If the demand is high for more, I am sure a new production run will be made, but it is expensive to ship things over on the cargo carriers for just a small run of Flying Subs and they have plenty of new stock coming. Out with the old and in with the new!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

I started a topic with the exact same question just about a year ago when I bought my FS kit. I was told by the clerk when he went to order another (since I had bought the last kit) that his supplier had flagged it as "discontinued". The majority of the replies were enthusiastic for me with tips and suggestions for my build (still have not had the time to build ANY kits, let alone my FS, alas...). I was simply curious if it were true - had Moebius discontinued the kit? If so, I was darned happy that I got one. Still, a couple replies were scornful of the clerk at the store knowing anything, and that we "shouldn't freak out" just yet. Who said anything about freaking out? I just asked a question, and if it WERE true that it was discontinued, if anyone was delaying a purchase like I had I thought a heads-up might be appreciated.
And yet again, we see someone being accused of "making crap up" and "gossiping". 
I swear, this board is not what it once was. There is a meanness here that wasn't around before. Too many insecure people making themselves feel better by belittling others.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Exactly. I wasn't trying to start rumors, or gossip. Maybe some people here need to take a little breather. Jeez. 

K


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as a forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an *emotional response* or of otherwise *disrupting normal on-topic discussion*. Well?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I have one in my stash, still sealed and ready to go to a good home. I'd like to get $65 plus shipping, please email me at [email protected] for more info. I also have two complete, bagged four window Seaviews for the same price. These were kits that had box damage (the parts are PERFECT) and Frank sold them to me at a discount (which I am passing along :thumbsup.
THANKS!
Tom


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

The big flying Sub is discontinued for a while now.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I still see plenty of them out there. They may be discontinued for now, but they're far from gone.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

OK folks -- let's keep it civil here. It is a legitimate question, and I don't know how it could have been phrased much better.

As far as I know, the kit is discontinued, but that is not to say it won't be back. I'd have to ask Frank, and I'll try to do so.

Thanks, and I hope someone snagged that kit for sale above as it is a good price especially if you never got one -- it's a great kit.

Things have been pretty quiet here, and I'd appreciate it if snarky comments were kept to a minimum to avoid bruised feelings.

--Henry


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Today I received the usual email from Entertainment Earth that not only had the big Flying Sub, but had it discounted from $74.99 down to $51.99.

Frankly, it sort of looks too good to be true, but I thought I would pass it along for anyone still looking.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Ensign Eddie said:


> Today I received the usual email from Entertainment Earth that not only had the big Flying Sub, but had it discounted from $74.99 down to $51.99.
> 
> Frankly, it sort of looks too good to be true, but I thought I would pass it along for anyone still looking.


That's an excellent price for an awesome kit! (The XFS-38 Searay Flying Sub)


----------

